# Reminds vs FPInsoles



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing what you've learned so far. I was curious about the Gamechanger and look forward to reading more as you update the thread with your comparison. I like the remind insoles, but I'm always open to try new things out if others find them better.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I also have both. The difference I seen was that the remind insole has more structure for your foot with less comfortable impact foam and the FP insoles are basically just impact foam and good for sports where jumping is involved but not good for feet that need structural support. I put 50 days on my FP insoles and enjoyed the cush of them but I found that the remind are better for snowboarding because they keep your foot supported and pain free all day riding. I think the FP insoles would be better for skateboarding because you're constantly jumping on pavement and hard surfaces. 

This is just my thoughts on them though.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

That's a great comparison. I'm definitely looking more for the arch support since I have low arches. Thanks Mystery2Many!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You walked around while they molded? That's a huge no no.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> I also have both. The difference I seen was that the remind insole has more structure for your foot with less comfortable impact foam and the FP insoles are basically just impact foam and good for sports where jumping is involved but not good for feet that need structural support. I put 50 days on my FP insoles and enjoyed the cush of them but I found that the remind are better for snowboarding because they keep your foot supported and pain free all day riding. I think the FP insoles would be better for skateboarding because you're constantly jumping on pavement and hard surfaces.
> 
> This is just my thoughts on them though.


I think the above kind of mirrors my initial experience. In my case I am hoping the extra cushioning will help lessen some of the pain in my knees from impacts by taking some of it on the bottom end. Long term test will likely tell. and as you say the fpinsoles seem to be more "Foamy" and me being on the heavier side (200+) I might expect them to pack out more than the reminds which are much more rigid as for impact on hard surfaces. sometimes snowboarding out by me , is like skateboarding, in the east coast the ice fields can feel like concrete on impact


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You walked around while they molded? That's a huge no no.


well according to fpinsoles I can remold them as many times as i like....
maybe back to the oven


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

larrytbull said:


> well according to fpinsoles I can remold them as many times as i like....
> maybe back to the oven


You really only have one time you can get a good mold with any footbed, after that you're just fucking up things worse from there on out. I loath these mold them at home footbeds. They fucking suck.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I desperately need a pair. Used the green superfeet and they sucked. Didn't like them. Looking for something more cush but not too much so.

Remind vs. Gamechangers is what I'm eyein.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I didn't heat mold my FP's. I didn't want to collapse the foam. In the morning they would be stiffish (especially if cold) and within 30 mins of wearing them the heat from my foot molded them perfectly. But my feet get really hot in sb boots so I figured that'll do well enough. I believe the foam is just a condense memory foam. That's what it seem like anyway.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

I like good arch support in snowboarding as well. Still amazed how the medics haven't packed out after 40-50 days on snow. 

I'm quite intrigued by these however:
D3O insoles comfort and support outdoor sports

Will definitely try them. D3O works amazing in many applications.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

I have FP Orthotic Dan Brisse model, removed that additional cushing under front side of my feet (just like thegoodride reviewer did Footprint Dan Brisse Kingfoam Orthotics Review and Buying Advice ) , two days on the mountain and they are perfect for my liking. Was amazed, how much of impact they absorb. That made me go bigger and I broke my wrist


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Elektropow said:


> I like good arch support in snowboarding as well. Still amazed how the medics haven't packed out after 40-50 days on snow.
> 
> I'm quite intrigued by these however:
> D3O insoles comfort and support outdoor sports
> ...


Ok, D30 is soft most of the time and gets stone solid on impact, so when you ride they are soft and they make impacts even worse, right?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm gonna but some Stomp insoles and see how they do.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

kosmoz said:


> Ok, D30 is soft most of the time and gets stone solid on impact, so when you ride they are soft and they make impacts even worse, right?


Maybe it's not that simple..

Someone had a phone case at work with d3o in it... I believe it was for a Samsung S5 or something. The owner was pretty confident about it, letting me smash it corner first into hard concrete. I tried several times to smash it, not with 100% full force, but pretty damn hard and nothing happened to the phone. There's a reason it's being hyped in all kind of applications. 

Also managed a demo with the stuff in "raw" form. It's kind of like playdough, but in slow constant flow. Did the hammer test, where I had the stuff around my hand about an inch worth and smashed as hard as I could, and didn't feel any pain, just slight pressure.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

true, but think about it, while you ride you stand on playdough, soft and not stable nor supportive, and when you have an impact it becomes rock solid. Do you want to land on sth rock solid, even having in mind, that rock replicates your feet? Somehow I think, that they try to ride on all that d3o hype.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

kosmoz said:


> true, but think about it, while you ride you stand on playdough, soft and not stable nor supportive, and when you have an impact it becomes rock solid. Do you want to land on sth rock solid, even having in mind, that rock replicates your feet? Somehow I think, that they try to ride on all that d3o hype.


Two points. One, the soles aren't completely of the material, but rather it's tactically situated. The Support and Performance models both have other materials to make it rigid. Two, it works progressively. That phone would have broken and my arm would be fucked if from their perspectives they saw something "rock solid".

Still not saying they're any better than the Medics for instance, but I'm convinced enough to give them a try.


----------

